# Panama City Beach Peir



## jinx1984 (Jun 9, 2009)

Anybody know when the pier will open . Going down end of June just wondering if they have said anything about the peirs? Thanks


----------



## miller (Jun 9, 2009)

I read on another forum that it's opening on July 4th. You can go to floridasportman website and check the panhandle section, it should be there. Hope this helps.


----------



## jinx1984 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Just my luck Going down June 22 thru 29


----------



## robertyb (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks like it is not going to make the 4th right now as power transformer has not been delivered by Fl. Power. If they get the railing up they are talking about letting us fish it, maybe free at first as no buildings are up yet.


----------



## jinx1984 (Jun 10, 2009)

Sure would like to be some of the first fishing off there in 4 years . Fish got to be hungry.


----------



## drake2215 (Jun 10, 2009)

i was down there last week and i surely don't seeing it open till maybe late july. However, Once they get the sides on it my understanding is it will possibly be open for fishing only with porta johns while they finish the tackle shop, bathrooms and snack bar.


----------



## illbfishin (Jun 13, 2009)

I just returned today and the local news is reporting it will be ready in one month. They also announced in the past few days that they will be charging to use it.


----------



## robertyb (Jun 13, 2009)

illbfishin said:


> I just returned today and the local news is reporting it will be ready in one month. They also announced in the past few days that they will be charging to use it.




That is for when it is offically open. $6.00 to fish and $2.00 to walk. $60.00 for a three month pass or 20 trips and $180.00 for a year.

I do not understand the 20 trip/3 month pass. I sometimes fish 30 days or so in a row. Are they saying 3 months or 20 trips whichever comes first?


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Jun 13, 2009)

going to ride over and look at the peir tomorrow, i had hoped that it would be opened this week but maybe next trip it will be. we will have to find somewhere else to fish.


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 14, 2009)

robertyb said:


> That is for when it is offically open. $6.00 to fish and $2.00 to walk. $60.00 for a three month pass or 20 trips and $180.00 for a year.
> 
> I do not understand the 20 trip/3 month pass. I sometimes fish 30 days or so in a row. Are they saying 3 months or 20 trips whichever comes first?




Ok, I'm going for a month in Sept and staying in walking distance of the pier. I think the $60 pass is my best bet.

I can fish 20 days for $60 instead of $120. For you if you go 30 days your best bet is to buy two $60 passes and then have 10 days left over.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Jun 14, 2009)

looked at the peir today, looks like they have a lot more work to do before it can open.


----------



## robertyb (Jun 15, 2009)

Last update from the Half Hitch site:

June 12th Update:

The city is still planning on having the fireworks on the pier for July 4th.  It is very questionable if the pier will be open to the public by July 4th.  Handrail post are only partially completed and the railing is just now being installed.  The city does expect to have the pier open in early July as long as there are no other delays.  We will try to post an update the last week of June.


----------



## robertyb (Jun 15, 2009)

T-Boy said:


> Ok, I'm going for a month in Sept and staying in walking distance of the pier. I think the $60 pass is my best bet.
> 
> I can fish 20 days for $60 instead of $120. For you if you go 30 days your best bet is to buy two $60 passes and then have 10 days left over.




Every pier pass I have bought was for a certain length of time, not a certain amount of trips. A 3 month pass bought on June 1st should be good through August 31. Otherwise they should sell passes good for 10-20-30-60 trips. They have always looked like a drivers license with my picture on them. Nothing to punch out or anything. You simply showed them at the gate and they would look at picture and expiration date.


----------



## mastr001 (Jun 17, 2009)

Is there any other piers in panama city beach.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 17, 2009)

One at St Andrews State Park


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 21, 2009)

county pier 2010!


----------



## jinx1984 (Jun 21, 2009)

Where IS county pier 2010?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 22, 2009)

Its not built yet!


----------



## mastr001 (Jun 29, 2009)

any updates if the peir will be ready for july 4th


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 29, 2009)

go to emarald coast fising forums. daily updates.


----------



## jinx1984 (Jun 30, 2009)

Just got back from down there . Ani't nowhere finshed ! No rails or anything .
Guess they had to finish that money maker across the street first !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ckersey33 (Jun 30, 2009)

I just read on the emeraldcoastpierfishing message board that they are having it inspected this week, planning on shooting the fireworks off of it for the 4th. It is supposed to be open for fishing on the 5th.


----------



## robertyb (Jul 1, 2009)

Ckersey33 said:


> I just read on the emeraldcoastpierfishing message board that they are having it inspected this week, planning on shooting the fireworks off of it for the 4th. It is supposed to be open for fishing on the 5th.



Yep. I have seen pictures of the rails going up for over two weeks now. He must have looked at the County Pier instead of the City Pier.


----------



## Ckersey33 (Jul 2, 2009)

Just read on halfhitch.com that the russell/fields pier will be open on the afternoon of July 3rd.


----------

